# SE Mich MnG



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i'll second it! is that the 2nd. or the 9th?


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

bolodunn said:


> i'll second it! is that the 2nd. or the 9th?


Friday, June 9th.

I should be there around 7 if not a few minutes sooner. 
If I get there before everyone else, I'll be wearing a Camo Michigan-Sportsman.con hat or a black Busse Combat hat and more than likely a Hawaiian shirt  .

Hope to see ya there.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

so, who all is going?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Someone might need to send this dummy a reminder but I should be good to go since it's only a short drive from the house.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

If I can work it around the family activites I will be there. Should be a go.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

i'll be there....maybe a little tardy, but i'll make it.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

found out my wife has to work afternoon shift, and i will have my son for the evening/night. then, i have to be up at 430 a.m. on saturday......sorry guys, but it doesn't look good for me on this one. have a good time....


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

Possible 2 days away whos all still in?


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I'm still up for it.

Us Down River Rats need to get our shhhhh... stuff together. Theres no reason we can't run with the Marinellis gang.  
Turn this into a regular event and we'll have to have a WhirlyBall showdown. Merinellis Vs. Fort Street Brewery in a no-holds-barred Battle Royale! :lol:

See ya there.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm In for Friday.


Maybe for the next MNG we can go get Bronco Burgers?????


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Springer4Ever said:


> Would the weekend of June 9th work for you guys/gals? Fort Street Brewery sounds good for a location:
> 
> Fort Street Brewery
> (313) 389-9620
> ...


That works for me. Which day?


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i'm still in!! this friday. there are a bunch of lincoln parkers on here just don't remember them right now. there is alot of west siders in town this weekend aswell that should come by. i met a few of them & a great bunch of guys!


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

its on!!! lets do it!! i'll be there early 6:00 as i get off work @ 3:00. gotta grout the b-room! don't know where ya'll are sittin but i'll be at the bar w/ m-s hat on!


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

See ya there Bolo! I'll be there around 6:30 or 7. I get home around 6 and will eat some grub first.
I'll look for the MS hat. Probably wear mine too.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I hope to be there.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

gunrod said:


> Someone might need to send this dummy a reminder but I should be good to go since it's only a short drive from the house.


Pat, here's your reminder!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks. I was going to go up north tonight so I may not make it. I'm not packed so it may be an early Saturday morning take off so if that happens I will be there for a short time. It's up in the air right now but I'm leaning towards leaving in the am tomorrow.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Just got off the phone with the wife. Looks like a Saturday am take off so barring any unforseen problems I should see you guys tonight.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Where was everyone? Nice to meet those that could make it.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

yeah, it was good to meet you guys. sorry i had to split early but i promised the better half i'd go to the allen park fireworks! guess what!! after walking around a sea of high school kids, ITS TOMORROW!!!! 

pat- give me a shout & we'll hook up to slay some of those eyees!!


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Just got back. Twohats and I stuck around and BS's & listened to the blues band that came in. Keep in touch Dave.

Not the best turn out but a good time anyway. The Steam Engine brew was goin' down too good. You micro-brew guys missed out. 

Pat, Lets get the Erie Metro M&G rolling. Sounds like a great idea. 

Bolo, great meetin' ya. Where are the fireworks? Champagne Park? I have a B'day party to go to tomorrow night but wouldn't mind getting away for some fireworks.

Chris


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

It was very nice to get out and meet a few of the locals. The location was great and the the brew even better. A group of great Michigan Sportsman. Hope we can do this again and have a few more show up. The BBQ idea for Erie metro sounds great. Have a good and safe trip north Gunrod and good fishing to ya. Hope to see you all around town in the future.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Nice meeting you guys too. 

I like the idea of the next one at Erie Metro. A little BBQ and then some fishing. Maybe the perch will be in too. It would be great for the wives and kids to come along and maybe spend an afternoon in the wave pool as well.


----------

